# All 4 cats together :)



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

They were all snuggled up by the fire on a chilly evening! They're all elderly now! Left to right = Daisy, Harry, Molly and Twinkle


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh how cute! Daisy and harry are my faves colour-wise! But all gorgeous


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahhh very sweet, gorgeous cats, great pic :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :thumbup: They blend in nicely with your rug too


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Very sweet. They do love gas fires, don't they? I remember when my Kitty was in her dotage she used to practically sit on top of the fire and singed her tail once. We wondered what the burning smell was. After that we kept a closer eye on her when she was near the fire.


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

awww lovely pic of your cats the tabbys my fave but all are beautiful ,ive got no fire well only electric in a surround but they love sitting on my bed all day or under the radiators lol cats arent stupid they love the warmth xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Nice to see cats sharing a mat, never happens in my household  xx


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Ahh thats really sweet. Do they all get on well?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Aww they're lovely... I also have the same rug!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

They don't get on well usually. Daisy (the grey one) is very jealous and attacks all of the others if they are getting attention...and picks on Molly especially. Twinkle doesn't get on with anyone really...she is a bit fat and grumpy
As they have gotten older though they all snuggle up on their blanket at night bless them!

Yes they love the gas fire!! They sit sooo close to it and are boiling hot to touch afterwards


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww great pic :thumbup: amazing how they can all be bestest mates when the fire is on  :lol:


----------



## catwallpaper (Oct 6, 2010)

I think they have a meeting now


----------

